# 98 Ram 2500 Transmission



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

hey guys, got an issue with my 98 ram 2500, its got a 5.9 gasser with an auto transmission. Truck seems to hesistate when shifting, I can rev the crap out of it in 2nd and have to let off and sometimes it will shift. Ive checked my fluid and its right where it should be.

Based on some research the most common problem is the governor pressure switch and sensor. Has anyone had this problem or anything related to what it might be.


----------



## mksent02 (Feb 3, 2012)

It's common, I've replaced them in a few used trucks over the years. If they're malfunctioning because of debris you could be out of luck. You should adjust the bands while you're in there, and of course a new filter. Good luck.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

What he said^


----------



## Polarisrider (Sep 4, 2009)

thanks, its going to the tranny shop Monday, I'll let you guys know how she turns out


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

If they say a rebuild get a second opinion.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

plowguy43;1527421 said:


> If they say a rebuild get a second opinion.


If they say a rebuild get a Chevy.


----------



## Steve8511 (Nov 28, 2011)

This is overkill for a gasser but it's the gold standard for dodge's....

http://www.goerend.com/


----------



## 95HDRam (Sep 12, 2011)

The most common problem is fluid transfer. The front pump will not flow fluid in Park, when fluid is flowing the Valve Body limits pressure throughout the trans. A simple shift kit install with removal of a check ball helps a lot along with a TC lockup switch to engage the TC when not in overdrive which disipates a lot of heat especially under load. Hope this helps. I have a Fleece Performance trani in mine. 46RH that only needs fluid and filter.


----------



## Glenn81 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmac5058;1527776 said:


> If they say a rebuild get a Chevy.


You've been out in the cold to long, all a GM is any good for is to use it as a car not a work truck


----------



## Nero (Aug 10, 2009)

Glenn81;1554669 said:


> You've been out in the cold to long, all a GM is any good for is to use it as a car not a work truck


Well said Thumbs Up Love my 2000 & 2001 Rams. I like the solid axels. Great for work. wesport


----------



## Snow Commandor (Jan 30, 2011)

Nero;1563376 said:


> Well said Thumbs Up Love my 2000 & 2001 Rams. I like the solid axels. Great for work. wesport


Nothing beats a solid front axel for plowing! Even my old 85 w100 half ton had a Dana 45 solid axel. It outlasted my friends 1990 Chevy 2500! Lol!


----------

